# Tiger x Cherry Hybrids?



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I have been searching extensively regarding the possibility of Tiger x Cherry hybridisation but have conflicting answers from different sources.

Now that I keep both these shrimps in one tank, I am started to worry that my baby Tiger shrimps are hybrids as they look more like the Cherries than the Tiger at the moment (less than 1cm), or is this a phase and coloration will develop later as they mature?

I have posted some photos here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...5117-tiger-mother-and-baby-portrait-pics.html

I am pretty sure that the Tiger was pregnant BEFORE I bought the cherrys!! Or at least soon after I bought the cherrys.

Someone please confirm if these two types of shrimps can crossbreed or not???


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It has always been my understanding that the two cannot hybridize. Tigers are Caridinia species and cherries are Neocaridina species. I suspect your baby tigers will start to look like the adults as they start to mature.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Let's hope my shrimps are not hybrids!!!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I had both of them successfully together and can say that they will not hybridize. Tigers will develop more visible lines later on. Also remeber that there are some tiger with a redish tint in their lines.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I feel much better now kmowing that they won't crossbreed 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

According to a shrimp site I go to red stripes indicate a weak/unwell/dying tiger.

I noticed one of my tigers had some red stripes so I wondered if there was a red striped tiger only to learn of the above. However, that shrimp didn't die and the stripes became black again.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Update on my baby tiger shrimps, see my reply to this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ed-aquariums/13936-my-tiger-has-eggs-pic.html


----------

